# Fire Bans



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I really haven't been able to do much this autumn as I've been catching up on home duties after a wild year. My wife and I are going camping for our anniversary and ..... there are still fire bans everywhere? Do ya'll ever remember a year like this in which fire restrictions went into late October?

I'm not criticizing as I support them I just had no clue they were still in effect. Its just so dry. But it really limits where we can go with 2 dogs and a pregnant wife. Its fair to say we want a fire with the temperature change coming this week.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

https://utahfireinfo.gov/fire-restrictions/

I doubt they will change in the next short while. Most years is seems they are lifted in October before the rifle seasons start. Not this year, no precipitation and very little on the horizon.

You might need to look into a Buddy Heater.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Can you use a propane fire pit/ring? May work. Pretty boring to camp without a fire. If anything just to look at it is pretty cathartic.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

We have a buddy heater which will help. We know of a lesser used campground we decided on as you can still have fires in established rings. 

I think propane fire rings are restricted as well but I could be reading it wrong.

Just amazed at how dry it's been. I can't recall a year in which restrictions had to go this late. Fingers crossed the storms forecasted at the end of the week materialize.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I have never seen things so dry at this point in the year up in the hills. It's pretty amazing our state has not burned like Oregon and California have.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

We've been restricted to camping in developed campgrounds all summer and fall this year. Fire bans abound.

The presence of bans did NOT stop many deer camps I passed by this deer hunt though. People either feel the laws don't apply to them, don't care either way or know there is limited enforcement.

So dry. Walking on potato chips in the field made it hard to sneak around for sure.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------

